# just about finished my chicken coop



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I just about finished my chicken coop. I have to questions that I need help with.

1. Do I have to have my nesting box divided In to small compartments or can I just have one big box?

2. My coop is elevated off the ground about three feet, how steep of a ramp can I have and not have a problem with the chickens getting up it into the coop?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I just about finished my chicken coop. I have to questions that I need help with.
> 1. Do I have to have my nesting box divided In to small compartments or can I just have one big box?
> Yes, you need to separate into smaller boxes. They like privacy.
> 
> 2. My coop is elevated off the ground about three feet, how steep of a ramp can I have and not have a problem with the chickens getting up it into the coop?


Not sure on how to explain the slope, I am sure someone knows better than myself. But make sure your ramp has small boards going across so they don't slide down the ramp.

Not sure if what I explained even makes sense, lol. But they are not like a dog and can get a good grip on wood.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I know what you are talking about and I will make sure to do that


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

My girls like separate nest "stalls" to nest in but they might use one big one. Try it out and if they don't use it try making partitions. I wouldn't go over a 45 deg angle and as mentioned use stair step treads across.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Without measuring ours, I'd say it's 30°. I also added tread tape between the cross boards. Seemed they had less trouble with the tape.

Go with separate nesting boxes, and we discovered some of the hens want privacy, especially as they get started.


----------

